# It was a very good July this year



## richg99 (Aug 8, 2019)

As I posted earlier in the month, an old fisherman convinced me to start fishing much deeper than I had been. The end results of his suggestion were over 50 LM bass caught and released.

It is a bit boring to be dragging worms on the bottom compared to winding and cranking, but my wrists appreciated the rest. Only a few bass out of this group were caught on a topwater.

Nine out of 50+ during July.


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 8, 2019)

Terrific results. You are definitely in the zone. I'm jealous. 

I've been held up from getting out due to contractors being in the house. I was hoping for tomorrow, but this morning I was told the painting contractor would probably need to come back in the morning. So maybe Monday!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 8, 2019)

Doesn't the painter know that you want to go fishing? Can't he work at night and get done so you can do your thing? Some people have no appreciation for the necessities of life.

Ha Ha Thanks.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 18, 2019)

richg99 said:


> Doesn't the painter know that you want to go fishing? Can't he work at night and get done so you can do your thing? Some people have no appreciation for the necessities of life.
> 
> Ha Ha Thanks.


Fish at night duh


Great job on the lmb


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 19, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> richg99 said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't the painter know that you want to go fishing? Can't he work at night and get done so you can do your thing? Some people have no appreciation for the necessities of life.
> ...



Can't -- I go golfing at night. Saves on green fees. :LOL2:


----------

